# Pro-Grade Tools?



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was looking at belt/disc sanders and came across the Pro-Grade model (listed on amazon). I can't seem to find any reviews about them. Anybody have any input on the quality of Pro-Grade tools? Thanks


----------

